# Awesome buckskins & Palominos. Lets see the double dilutes



## VernB (Jul 5, 2008)

I enjoyed seeing the buckskins and palominos.

Now share your double dilutes.

Those blue eye beauties






Here's My perlino mare MMW Oso Adorable She's a buckeroos top cat granddaughter.


----------



## Jill (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, I love double dilutes!!! Yours is beautiful











We own three perlino Buckeroo bred girls, and I call them our *Pink Ladies*. Here they are ...











*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Double Dipped, a/k/a “Double”[/SIZE]*

2004 32” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions

In foal for April 2009 to Erica's Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)









*[SIZE=12pt]Ericas Sweet as Sugar, a/k/a “Sweetie”[/SIZE]*

2004 30.5” AMHA / AMHR Perlino Pinto Mare – Bandito Daughter / BTU Granddaughter - Sibling to Many National Champions

In foal for February 2009 to Erica's Echos of My Destiny (Halter HOF / National Champion -- Grandson of both Double Destiny and Buck Echo)









*[SIZE=12pt]Erica's Big City Bomb Shell, a/k/a “Bomb Shell”[/SIZE]*

2007 AMHA / AMHR Perlino Mare – Buckeroo Granddaughter (her sire is Little Kings Big City Buck)

Show Quality Filly and Future Prized Broodmare








The above mares are all related through Buckeroo / BTU, but more closely as well because Sweetie and Double are paternal sisters (both sired by the same BTU son, Little Kings B T Buck Bandito) and Double and Bomb Shell are maternal sisters (both out of World of Miniatures Infinity). Additionally, Bomb Shell and "Cover Girl" (my buckskin filly out of Double) paternal siblings (both sired by Buckeroo son Little Kings Big City Buck) AND maternal aunt / niece. It's a wonder I can keep it straight. I can't do nearly as well with my own family tree!!!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jul 6, 2008)

'08 Perlino pinto filly






Irish Hills Miss Michigan

Little Kings B T Buck Bandito x Little Kings Heir To Glory

Now owned by Jamie - JMS Miniatures

'07 Perlino colt






Irish Hills Waterloo Sunset

Little Kings Junior Jinx x Cross Country Behind Blue Eyes

Owned by Lori - Magic Mist Miniatures


----------



## Miniequine (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful horses you all!!!

This is a colt of Toni Reece's that I have just fallen in love with,

right down to his tippy ears. He is a Skippa Snow Storm son.

Posted with Toni's permission.


----------



## PaintNminis (Jul 6, 2008)

I "had" a Perlino Appaloosa Stallion

Dutchmans Ray of Hope "Rope"

May 10, 2004 - February 12, 2007

_The LOVE of my life_


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 6, 2008)

here is our double dulite mare






here is our silver perlino pinto stud who is double dulite as well


----------



## Boss Mare (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely horses..

Hey Jill,

I think Sweetie wants to travel some more and come to MD to live with me! Don't worry.. you can send Passion too, ya know.. to keep her company..






Ducky can join also.. I wouldn't mind at all.

Congrats Jill.. on your beautiful ladies and foals! I am excited to see what the future brings for you!


----------



## Jill (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww



:wub





Thank you so much, Michelle


----------



## wc minis (Jul 7, 2008)

Just took these tonight so I could share. This is my yearling filly Bella



I love her and she is spoiled rotten


----------



## Jill (Jul 8, 2008)

Bella is beautiful


----------



## VernB (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow! I really like double dilutes. The more pics I see the more I like them.

Jill I think your pink ladies are gorgeous.



Double reminds me of my mare. I wish my mare had a little buckskin too. Hopefully next year.


----------



## wc minis (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Jill



She is my FAVORITE here. She is so spoiled that I cant even get her to stand nice for her pictures. She is kind of like your Ducky, it is all about her


----------



## SuzE (Jul 8, 2008)

The double dilutes are my new love! I love everyones! Here is a pic of ours. She is tested Smokey Cream and a pinto to boot! She is also tiny (at under 30") unfortunately her waistline isn't



! She has been bred to our tiny homozygous black stallion. She is for sale too as is most of our mares



My hubby has been laid off for almost 6 months and though he recently got a new job we are having a VERY hard time catching up. I am only keeping a few for my girls to mess with.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 9, 2008)

Here is my new perlino baby boy



bred by Freeland Nash Double Destiny and Bear Farms breeding.

I will be getting him home August 1st.









:love






photo by F. Nash

I got it Jill!


----------



## Jill (Jul 9, 2008)

There that handsome boy is, Mary!!! I like him a lot!





Good job posting his picture











Suze, your girl reminds me of my mare, Sweetie


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 9, 2008)

SuzE said:


> The double dilutes are my new love! I love everyones! Here is a pic of ours. She is tested Smokey Cream and a pinto to boot! She is also tiny (at under 30") unfortunately her waistline isn't
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice double dulites everyone,

Suze,

I understand your pain. We are having to sell our sweet minis as well.


----------



## Tami (Jul 9, 2008)

This is my boy Samis Soap Suds


----------

